# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 14th - 18th May

## alan45

EP: 7866 Monday 14 May 2012 19:30 

Eileen is devastated by Paulâs admission. 
Tommy is left terrified by Rickâs threats. 
Norrisâs outrage grows as Sally threatens to out-bloom him. 

*** 

EP: 7867 Monday 14 May 2012 20:30 

Eileen breaks down after making a difficult decision. 
A troubled David takes his frustration out on Bistro customers. 
Tommy betrays a friend to protect Tina. 

*** 

EP: 7868 Thursday 17 May 2012 20:30 

Nick is horrified when he spots Kylie in a lap-dancing club. 
Audrey takes advantage of Norris & Maryâs indiscreet attempts to butter her up. 
Marcus helps Maria get back on the wagon. 

*** 

EP: 7869 Friday 18 May 2012 19:30 

Eva is determined to uncover Nickâs lies. 
Davidâs sorrow turns to joy when unexpected visitors arrive. 
Intimidated Tommy is forced to use the garage for Rickâs criminal activity. 

*** 

EP: 7870 Friday 18 May 2012 20:30 

Evaâs suspicions about Nick and Kylie are confirmed. 
Will Tommy be caught stashing Rickâs drugs? 
Dev confides in Stella as Karl keeps Sunita sweet.

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2012), LalaGaga (04-05-2012), lizann (17-05-2012), loubooboo (03-05-2012), sarah c (02-05-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Kylie and Nick will end up together Eva is far too boring for him

----------


## alan45

TINA McIntyre lies unconscious after being attacked by Terry Duckworth in dramatic scenes from next week’s Coronation Street.



Tina (Michelle Keegan) confronts evil schemer Terry (Nigel Pivaro) after finding out he is planning to set fire to his lapdancing bar in an insurance scam.


Struggle ... Terry Duckworth and Tina
But when she falls and knocks her head, he runs away, leaving her lying in a pool of blood.


Unconscious ... Tina left lying on the floor
Terry then tells his son Tommy (Chris Fountain) that his girlfriend was attacked by loan sharks and he must help him get money to keep them from coming back.


Attack ... Terry strikes Tina
But with Tina in a coma in hospital, viewers will have to wait and see if Tommy will be driven to crime, just like his father.

----------

Dazzle (04-05-2012), tammyy2j (04-05-2012)

----------


## alan45

Over on Coronation Street, Nick Tilsley receives a shock as he comes face-to-face with Kylie Platt in the last place he'd expected.

Kylie (Paula Lane) has been absent from the cobbles since walking out on Nick's brother David (Jack P Shepherd) last month, leaving the locals to wonder whether they'd seen the last of her.

However, when Nick (Ben Price) and David head into a lap-dancing bar on a lads' night out later this month, Nick is horrified to spot that Kylie is working there!

It's clear that Kylie has resorted to her old ways because she's desperate for money. Will Nick be able to get David out of the bar before he discovers what his estranged wife is up to? And can Nick convince Kylie to come back home and sort things out with David?



Â© ITV



Â© ITV




Â© ITV




Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Thursday, May 17 at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## alan45

Monday

As the factory staff gossip about Lesley's mysterious death, Eileen struggles to control her emotions. Back at home, the police come calling and ask questions about the days prior to Lesley's demise. 

Insisting they've got nothing to hide, Paul is open about Lesley's illness and admits that he visited a solicitor about divorcing her. As the questioning continues, Eileen's terrified - convinced everyone thinks she's responsible for Lesley's death.

Meanwhile, ashamed of his dad, Tommy can't bring himself to admit the truth to Tyrone and Tina, so he lies that at least Rick is now off their backs. But Rick soon comes calling and insists that Terry's debt is now Tommy's. A horrified Tommy is confused as Rick tells him to get his job back at the garage and await further instructions.

Elsewhere, Gail asks Audrey to give David his job back, Nick has his own plan to help depressed David, Karl has a drop-off at the casino, while Sally enlists some professional help with her blooms - much to Norris's annoyance.

Paul is still struggling to understand how Eileen could have left Lesley alone - and with all the gossip, Eileen's a wreck. Angry that it's come to this, Jason goes after Paul and blames him for what his mum is going through. 

As the row becomes heated, Paul breaks down and agrees that he needs to talk to Eileen. As he admits that he can't cope with the gossip and the reminders of Lesley everywhere, Eileen suggests that Paul should leave. But is this what Paul wants?

Meanwhile, David is doing surprisingly well working at the Bistro, but when he's faced with Sylvia's constant complaints, he loses it. Will Nick sack him? 

Elsewhere, Eva wants more from her relationship with Nick, Tommy begs Tyrone and Kevin to give him his job back at the garage, Sunita bails Karl out when he admits that he's gambled away his taxi takings, while Norris is aghast when Audrey reveals that she's been chosen to sit on the judging panel of the Weatherfield in Bloom competition


Thursday

After another row with Eva about her moving in, Nick heads out for a night on the town. Taking David with him, they head to a lap-dancing bar. However, when Nick sees a scantily-clad Kylie on the stage, he ushers David out - claiming that he feels uncomfortable. 

Dropping David home, Nick heads back to the club where he confronts Kylie. Their discussion is heated, and when Kylie ends up getting sacked, Nick insists on taking her back to a hotel to sort herself out. As Nick tries to convince Kylie to come home, she rants that everyone hates her and it's her and Max against the world. Will Nick be able to talk her round?

Meanwhile, as Sean and Marcus question Eileen's decision to send Paul away, she continues to pack his belongings - still wracked with guilt. When Paul arrives to collect his bags, Marcus tries to talk sense into him. Is it really over between Eileen and Paul?

Elsewhere, Eva is given reason to be suspicious when she calls Nick from outside his flat and he says he's in bed, a good looking customer at the salon asks Maria out on a date, Tommy is forced to lie to Tina when Rick makes contact, while Norris tries to charm Audrey - but will she realise she's being bribed?

Friday

Nick finally convinces Kylie to come back and speak to David. Collecting Max, he drops them round the corner - promising that last night will remain a secret. At the Platt house, David is ecstatic to find Kylie and Max on the doorstep, and apologises for turning on her. Kylie's sorry too as she tells David that she has been staying with friends while working in a bar. 

At the Bistro, Nick acts surprised to see Kylie before offering her a job at a big civic dinner he has on Monday. At the same time, Eva now suspects Nick of cheating and when she finds last night's hotel bill, she's convinced. Calling the hotel, will Eva put two and two together and come up with five?

Meanwhile, with Tommy back at the garage, Rick comes calling - explaining that an associate will drop off a car tonight and his job is to put drugs behind the door panels. Tommy is horrified as Rick hands him a hold-all packed full of drugs. Will Tommy agree to do the job for Rick?

Elsewhere, Eileen reveals her plans to move away for a fresh start, a stressed-out Sean has a run-in with Stella at work over his lack of hot pot making, while Sunita lies to Dev that she's meeting a friend as she heads out on a secret date with Karl.

Eva is convinced that Nick has been taking her for a fool, but is determined to get more evidence before confronting him. David is working hard to fix things with Kylie, but when she tenderly thanks Nick for bringing them back together, Eva spots the exchange and becomes suspicious. 

When Eva then checks Nick's phone messages, she's horrified to find a text from Kylie thanking him for last night. Shaken, how will Eva react?

Meanwhile, as a nervous Tommy packs the drugs into the car, he's disgusted by what he's doing. When Tina approaches, he jumps out of his skin. As she questions Tommy about why he's working late, will Tina realise what he's up to?

Elsewhere, Karl is forced to cut short a hotel stay with Sunita when Stella calls, Maria heads out on her date with the client from the salon, Julie tries to convince Eileen to stay on the street, while Dev tells Sunita that they should invite Stella and Karl for dinner

----------

Dazzle (08-05-2012)

----------


## chartley101

> Monday
> Meanwhile, David is doing surprisingly well working at the Bistro....


I think I must have blinked and missed that? Wasnt he a complete bell from the outset?!?!

----------


## sarah c

> I think I must have blinked and missed that? Wasnt he a complete bell from the outset?!?!


completely!!!

?????

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Ben Price has warned that his character Nick Tilsley will never be on good terms with half-brother David for long.

Nick shows his caring side in the coming days as he tries to reunite David (Jack P Shepherd) with his estranged wife Kylie (Paula Lane), encouraging the troubled mum-of-one to return home to the cobbles.

The storyline begins in tonight's (May 17) episode as Nick heads out to a strip club with David and is left stunned to see Kylie working as one of the dancers.

Price, revealing Nick's point of view in the plot, told Daybreak today: "I'm the older brother and my younger brother has this tempestuous relationship with Kylie, and I think they love each other. I think it's young love, I think they're great together, I think she's been very damaged by other people and I want them to be happy. 

"We go into this strip club just to have a little drink and have a bit of a laugh, and I see her and I know that if David sees her, it will devastate him. So I think Nick just wants to protect his brother and keep them together."

However, asked whether this means Nick and David will start getting along better, the actor replied: "Gail would love that! I think Gail wants this perfect, happy family, but that will never happen. [Nick] and David - there's always going to be a bit of stress and a bit of tension."

Price also praised the decision to film the upcoming scenes in a real-life strip club.

He said: "That was the best for us as actors. The real girls were there, so then when Paula was dancing, you got a real sense that you were in that strip club."

Coronation Street airs tonight (May 17) at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## lizann

> Price also praised the decision to film the upcoming scenes in a real-life strip club.
> 
> He said: "That was the best for us as actors. The real girls were there, so then when Paula was dancing, you got a real sense that you were in that strip club."


Of course he was happy so  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

